# Dutch police open fire on Anti-covid lockdown rioters ..and shoot 7..



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2021)

_Seven people have been hurt after Dutch police fired on anti-lockdown rioters on Friday night, amid rising anger at the re-introduction of European Covid-19 measures.

Police confirmed the injuries in Rotterdam on Friday and said they had fired both 'warning shots' and directly at protesters - but did not say if live ammunition or rubber bullets were fired. 

Local media reported that at least 20 people were arrested. 

Police also fired water cannons to disperse demonstrators who lit fires and set off fireworks in one of Rotterdam's main shopping streets, one week after the new Covid-19 measures came into force.

The violent scenes came amid a rising anger at coronavirus measures across Europe, with Austria making vaccines mandatory and introducing a full lockdown from Monday, and German ministers not ruling out following its neighbour's lockdown lead.

Restrictions have also been placed on the unvaccinated in Germany – where they have been banned from Restaurants – as well as in the Czech Republic and Slovakia.

Video from social media appeared to show a person being shot in Rotterdam, but there was no immediate word on what happened.

Police said in a tweet that it was 'still unclear how and by whom' the person was apparently shot.

Local media reported seven people were injured and at least 20 were arrested, with one eyewitness – a press photographer – telling De Telegraaf they saw shell casings 'everywhere on the floor'.
Police spokesperson Patricia Wessels confirmed that police fired shots, though it was not immediately clear what type of rounds were fired.

'We fired warning shots and there were also direct shots fired because the situation was life-threatening,' she said.

'We know that at least two people were wounded, probably as a result of the warning shots, but we need to investigate the exact causes further.' 
_











_The latest restrictions were announced on November 12, and sparked clashes between demonstrators and police outside the justice ministry in The Hague. 

The restrictions came into force the following day, shuttering bars, restaurants, cafes and supermarkets at 8:00 pm daily, while non-essential shops must shut at 6:00 pm.

People are limited to having four visitors at home and have been advised to work at home unless absolutely necessary.

Public events have been scrapped while football matches must be played behind closed doors.

Schools however remain open, and people are allowed to leave their homes without restrictions.

The Dutch government has said it will review the situation on December 3.

It is considering excluding the unvaccinated from bars and restaurants, limiting admittance to people who have been vaccinated or who have recovered from the disease, but there was significant opposition to the plan during a debate in parliament this week.

The Netherlands suffered its worst riots in four decades in January after a night-time Covid curfew, the country's first since World War II, came into force.  
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...dam-tensions-boil-new-Covid-restrictions.html_


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2021)

Austria update after lockdown...


Violence today broke out in Vienna after 10,000 protesters took to the streets to demonstrate against a new Covid-19 lockdown and mandatory vaccinations.

It comes after two people were shot and six others injured in Rotterdam last night after activists clashed with Dutch riot police in a demonstration condemned as an 'orgy of violence'.

Demonstrations against virus measures are also expected in other European countries including Switzerland, Croatia and Italy - the latest in rising anger at the re-introduction of restrictions amid soaring cases on the continent.

Last week, the World Health Organisation warned Europe was the epicentre of the pandemic and said the rise in cases was 'alarming', nudging governments to reimpose measures ahead of the Christmas period. 

As the march kicked off on Vienna's Heldenplatz, thousands of protesters gathered on the massive square. About 1,300 police officers were on duty. They used loudspeakers to tell protesters masks were required, but most did not wear them.

Chanting 'resistance!' and blowing whistles, protesters began to move slowly down the city's inner ring road. Many waved Austrian flags and carried signs mocking government leaders like Chancellor Alexander Schallenberg and Health Minister Wolfgang Mueckstein.

Some wore doctor's scrubs; others donned tinfoil hats. Most of the signs focused on the newly announced vaccine mandate: 'My Body, My Choice,' read one. 'We're Standing Up for Our Kids!' said another.










https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-one-person-SHOT-Rotterdam-orgy-violence.html


----------



## chic (Nov 20, 2021)

People should be outraged by Austria's actions, yet we hear no condemnation from other governments about it.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2021)

chic said:


> People should be outraged by Austria's actions, yet we hear no condemnation from other governments about it.


Not just Austria. but the Netherlands too


----------



## chic (Nov 21, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Not just Austria. but the Netherlands too


I was thinking more of how Austria is going to make vaccination mandatory for all its citizens by Feb. 2022. Are they doing that in the Netherlands also? I haven't heard so.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2021)

chic said:


> I was thinking more of how Austria is going to make vaccination mandatory for all its citizens by Feb. 2022. Are they doing that in the Netherlands also? I haven't heard so.


Oh I don't know.  I thought you were referring to the riot police and the shootings


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 21, 2021)

@hollydolly 

"As the march kicked off on Vienna's Heldenplatz, thousands of protesters gathered on the massive square. About 1,300 police officers were on duty. They used loudspeakers to tell protesters masks were required, but most did not wear them.

Chanting 'resistance!' and blowing whistles, protesters began to move slowly down the city's inner ring road. Many waved Austrian flags and carried signs mocking government leaders like Chancellor Alexander Schallenberg and Health Minister Wolfgang Mueckstein.

Some wore doctor's scrubs; others donned tinfoil hats. Most of the signs focused on the newly announced vaccine mandate: 'My Body, My Choice,' read one. 'We're Standing Up for Our Kids!' said another."

That sounds like peaceful protest. Do you know if it escalated?

Burning stuff down and otherwise destroying property - such a stupid, futile way to get your message across. I don't know why people keep doing that. It's not helping.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> @hollydolly
> 
> "As the march kicked off on Vienna's Heldenplatz, thousands of protesters gathered on the massive square. About 1,300 police officers were on duty. They used loudspeakers to tell protesters masks were required, but most did not wear them.
> 
> ...


I don't know , I've been out all day not seen or heard the news ...


----------



## jerry old (Nov 25, 2021)

I missed this  thread totally.
Chaos never resolved a problem-what happens if the crowd is allowed to mill around?
Never mind, once they became bored they would probably burn cars...


----------



## oldpop (Nov 25, 2021)

It seems Australia is having a rough time also. Not much news here about it though.


----------



## Purwell (Nov 25, 2021)

> Burning stuff down and otherwise destroying property - such a stupid, futile way to get your message across. I don't know why people keep doing that. It's not helping.


Not sure that I agree with that statement, very few major social reforms have been achieved without a certain amount of violence.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 25, 2021)

I saw that. You can find covid and/or protest news from Europe but the US msn really doesn't report that much no matter the news. Overal international coverage stinks. One one hand there are 50 states with news to report on the other they can devote a few minutes a day to news elsewhere. Even news from Canada is weak


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2021)

Purwell said:


> Not sure that I agree with that statement, very few major social reforms have been achieved without a certain amount of violence.


If you can't vote them out, which is better, I agree with you.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Dutch police open fire on Anti-covid lockdown rioters ..and shoot 7..



Unfortunately that will make them martyrs in the eyes of the lunatic anti-vaxer cultists.


----------



## Becky1951 (Nov 25, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> I saw that. You can find covid and/or protest news from Europe but the US msn really doesn't report that much no matter the news. Overal international coverage stinks. One one hand there are 50 states with news to report on the other they can devote a few minutes a day to news elsewhere. Even news from Canada is weak


Protests are going on here in the US but you won't read about it in headline news or hear about it unless you search for it. 

New York: 9,000 public workers put on unpaid leave for refusing Covid vaccine
Mayor says thousands of firefighters have called out sick in apparent protest, with 18 of 350 units out of service.
More at,

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2021/nov/01/new-york-city-vaccine-mandate-protest-firefighters

Lockheed Martin employees in Pinellas Park protest pending vaccine mandate.
More at,

https://www.baynews9.com/fl/tampa/news/2021/11/03/lockheed-martin-employees-protest-vaccine-mandate

Protesters gathered and marched against Clinic and UH vaccine mandates.
More at,

https://www.news5cleveland.com/news...after-clinic-and-uh-announce-vaccine-mandates

Thousands gather in downtown L.A. to protest city worker COVID vaccine mandate

More at,

https://ktla.com/news/local-news/la...gainst-l-a-city-worker-covid-vaccine-mandate/

Aviation workers protest vaccine mandates at American Airlines, Spirit AeroSystems
More at,

https://tulsaworld.com/news/local/a...cle_393407b2-3849-11ec-bca8-1fea40d59fa3.html

There's more happening and not all are reported in our news.
Truck drivers all over the US are holding protests yet you won't hear about in the news, only in a trucker's forum or group.


----------



## oldpop (Nov 25, 2021)

WhatInThe said:


> I saw that. You can find covid and/or protest news from Europe but the US msn really doesn't report that much no matter the news. Overal international coverage stinks. One one hand there are 50 states with news to report on the other they can devote a few minutes a day to news elsewhere. Even news from Canada is weak


Take a look here / world news /. I ran across it several years ago.


----------

